# Uber not allowing Rooted Phones?



## CoconutMonkey (Nov 9, 2017)

This is my first post but I've been driving Uber and Lyft for a couple years full time 

So a couple of weeks ago I kept getting logged off saying I wasn't accepting rides and then I'd get a message saying I need to check my device settings . 

I was using a Nexus 6p on Android 8.0 rooted after not being able to figure it out I went out and bought a Pixel phone and now I didn't have the problem so I assumed it was just something wrong with my phone I couldn't figure out . So I rooted my Pixel (I root and unlock all of my phones) and same thing again . So I have unrooted my phone and I can use Uber but why is Uber blocking rooted phones ?? 
It's kind of a big bummer because I feel like I've lost control of my Android phone and really miss all the features I'm missing out on 

Has anyone else had this problem ??


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm guessing that's so you can't hack location services. Some folks spoof their location to get more pings.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

They blocked my rooted phone for Lyft use too. Anyway around this?


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I've been running a rooted & Xposed Nexus 6 since July 2016. Never a problem getting online. I do not spoof location.

[NG]Owner


----------



## CoconutMonkey (Nov 9, 2017)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> They blocked my rooted phone for Lyft use too. Anyway around this?


I haven't had any problems with Lyft because of my phone being rooted . Just Uber I tried doing Xposed modules that hide root from applications but Uber still detects it . I ended up just buying a new phone for Uber/Lyft but I turned on Uber to try it out again the other day on my Nexus 6 and I was able to log on but right away I got a Setting message on the uber app as well as Texts messages . I was still able to get a ride but after the ride was finished Uber gave me a timeout of 10 minutes stating "it doesn't look like you're accepting rides right now , your phone settings might be causing issues "

I don't know kind of annoying as I've always rooted my phones so not having a rooted phone kinda blows . 
Other apps are doing this too , I wasn't able to use Netflix on my rooted phone anymore either also my ADT Security system a few months ago won't let me log on from a rooted phone


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

Try Magisk instead of SU to manage your root. Working for me on multiple phones without even using Magisks stealth mode. My other guess would be you're using a soft root maybe?
Coconut Monkey, Magisk has an Xposed module you can install also, though I haven't been able to get it to work in Nougat even though it exists

Edit: Also, in case you aren't aware, you can revoke permissions you already granted in Nougat on up. Like camera, files, etc. And be sure you go into Settings>privacy> and enable Privacy Guard as on as default as well as manually enabling it on almost every app already installed. You can even go further in that menu and see how many times an app has used specific perrmissions. And from there further tailor your restrictions (ask every time, ignore, allow, etc). This gives real time insight into how the permissions are being used.


----------



## CoconutMonkey (Nov 9, 2017)

AntAF said:


> Try Magisk instead of SU to manage your root. Working for me on multiple phones without even using Magisks stealth mode. My other guess would be you're using a soft root maybe?
> Coconut Monkey, Magisk has an Xposed module you can install also, though I haven't been able to get it to work in Nougat even though it exists
> 
> Edit: Also, in case you aren't aware, you can revoke permissions you already granted in Nougat on up. Like camera, files, etc. And be sure you go into Settings>privacy> and enable Privacy Guard as on as default as well as manually enabling it on almost every app already installed. You can even go further in that menu and see how many times an app has used specific perrmissions. And from there further tailor your restrictions (ask every time, ignore, allow, etc). This gives real time insight into how the permissions are being used.


Thanks I'll give that a shot. My rooted phone is still on marshmallow as at the time xposed wasn't working on nougat


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

AntAF said:


> ...//snip//
> 
> Edit: Also, in case you aren't aware, you can revoke permissions you already granted in Nougat on up. Like camera, files, etc. And be sure you go into Settings>privacy> and enable Privacy Guard as on as default as well as manually enabling it on almost every app already installed. You can even go further in that menu and see how many times an app has used specific perrmissions. And from there further tailor your restrictions (ask every time, ignore, allow, etc). This gives real time insight into how the permissions are being used.


Is this for rooted Nougat phones or Nougat in general?


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

dolllarchaser said:


> Is this for rooted Nougat phones or Nougat in general?


Almost certain it's a Nougat feature as it's been in every single ROM I've installed.


----------



## in_hollywood (Aug 29, 2017)

easy fix. Just delete app, restart phone and download new app. Sometimes it take 2 tries but thats all you have to do.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

A few months ago I thought they were blocking root, but it turned out that they're blocking anything that touches the location services, even innocuous stuff. Like XPrivacy, which is a powerful privacy (Xposed) module meant for things like preventing apps from reading your contacts, getting internet access, making overlays, getting phone info, and a TON of other necessary privacy stuff...but Uber in all their genius considers it just a location spoofer.

I haven't tested the driver app in a while, though, so who knows what silliness they've come up with lately.


----------



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

my rooted note 4 works fine.


----------

